#  Schulmedizin >   Hautveränderung + mehrere Diagnosen was tun? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo , 
ich bin etwas ratlos. Ich habe solche Flecken am Unterschenkel die sehen  in etwa so aus wie diese (Link) gehen allerdings mehr in bräunliche    http://www.enzyklopaedie-dermatologi...es/0460701.jpg 
Ich hatte zwei Termine bisher  in der neuen Praxis und habe da zwei  verschiedene Diagnosen bekommen. (Durchblutungstörungen bis hin zur  Hyperpigmentierung).  Ein Arzt sagte OK wir machen einmal eine Biopsie.  Der nächste Arzt (selben Praxis) nein brauchen wir nicht, das ist  eigentlich nicht behandlungsbedürftig . Als ich ihn ansprach ob das auch  mit einer Eisenspeichererkrankung zusammen hängen könnte war der Arzt  sich sehr unsicher. 
Er hat mir dann schnell ein Privatrezept verschrieben und nach zwei  Minuten Tschüss.  Man kommt sich so vor wie in einer Automatenmedizin  kurzer Blick drauf welche Salbe nehmen wir Heute und dies war`s.  
Was macht man in solch einem Fall muss man damit leben?  
MfG

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Das auf dem Bild sieht aber eher wie eine Hautflechte aus, ich würde nochmal zu dem Hautarzt gehen, der die Biopsie vorgeschlagen hat, damit er sie macht.
Dann weiß man was es ist und weiß auch, ob es therapiert werden muß oder nicht

----------

